# Pro audio cable connections



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm new to pro audio connections. Here's what I'm connecting:

Yamaha AVR RX A700 (outboard amps will be used)(2 subwoofer pre outs)
BFD FBQ Pro 2496 (on back order)
QSC RMX 850 (sub amp)
SVS 16 46 passive subs (x2) 

There will be a 20 foot cable run b/w the BFD & the QSC (an in-wall application). I was planning on using XLR microphone cable(s) for this, and RCA/XLR adapters b/w the AVR and the BFD.

Questions:
a) Do I need to run 2 interconnects b/w the AVR & the BFD?
b) Do I need to run 2 interconnects b/w the BFD & the QSC (subwoofer amp)? (this question was already answered on an earlier post about the QSC input (parallel connection), just need to make sure I don't need 2 cables out of the BFD.

I was planning on coupling the connections for both the BFD & the QSC, and treat the subwoofers as a single unit.


----------



## g0rmless (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello
It sounds as if you may be planning to run a 20 foot long unbalanced cable to your subs. This may pick up a lot of mains hum, and be especially problematic as it is in the main frequency range of subs.

I suggest you find a way to arrange balanced inputs and outputs, then run a balanced cable. This will result in minimal hum.

all best


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey vanderschel,

Welcome to the Forum!

First I’d recommend the regular BFD over the FBQ 2496, if it’s not too late to cancel your order. The FBQ has limited filter settings for bandwidth compared to the BFD. It only has four available bandwidth options in the range most typically used for subwoofer equalizing – between 1/-3 and 1/6-octave. By comparison, the BFD has 11 bandwidth settings in that range. On top of that, the BFD is cheaper.

The experience of others here has shown it’s best to EQ multiple subs in tandem with a single set of filters, so you’re on the right track there. With that in mind, you only need a single cable between the AVR and BFD, as you’ll only be using one channel of the BFD. For this you can get a RCA -> male XLR cable – no need to fool with RCA adapters for a standard mic cable.

The BFD will convert the unbalanced input to a balanced output, so you’ll only need a single mic cable between it and the amp. The QSC amp can be set for parallel inputs, which means both channels are driven with a single input cable. It works like an internal “y” connection; see the dip-switch setting diagram on the back of the amp.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks, Wayne! 

I cancelled the order for the BFD Pro FBQ2496, but so far I haven't been able to locate the DSP model (I only checked Parts Express & Musicians Friend). I'll keep looking, tho.

Is the BFD FBQ1000 Parametric EQ a better choice? It's $150.

Thanks for the info on cabling, I'm good to go there.


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

Update:

I found the BFD PRO DSP1124P: 

http://www.bananasmusic.com/product...ame_Behringer-FEEDBACK-DESTROYER-PRO-DSP1124P for $110


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey vanderschel,

The FBQ1000 is a replacement for the old DSP1124, but it looks like you found one. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks, Wayne!

You answered my question before I was able to post it. 

I opted for the FBQ1000. I needed to order cables/adapters, etc. and the FBQ1000 is available from Parts Express. It appears they both have the same filter settings in the target bandwidth range (as well as presets). I'm not interested in EQ besides the subwoofers.

I hope I didn't screw up. Thanks again for your sage advice.


----------

